# Albright topwater set up?



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Looking at the Albright Topwater setup can anyone give any advise? Never flyfished but would like to give it a shot with out dropping alot of money. Albright has them on sale for $59.99 normally $180.00.Thanks


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Call Sea Level fly fishing, they are fans of Albright. I haven't tried that one but am generally impressed with Albright products as good values.

Cast one if you can. I would suspect it is a decent blank with price point hardware, may not stand up to Saltwater as well. I have one of their rods in 12 wt and it felt like a club until you put a sinking line or shooting head on it then it really woke up.

I would also look at Reddington Rods as great rods for their price.


----------

